# Share the Smoke



## brunswickbill (Aug 9, 2008)

Greetings All,

I am an American Lost in Asia. I have been living here for over 12 years now, working for several American companies in the region. I have lived in various spots throughout asia and now find myself in a location I quite enjoy. Back up before this time and I lived in various parts of the states with my last stint in the south. It was there where my taste buds got hooked on the smoked delicacies that causes frequent cravings for various smokes...  That said 50% of me wants to learn more about "how to" as far as learning to smoke.. The other 50% of me knows there are others like me around the region -- and I would like to look at one day opening my own establishment to share with others the greatness of the American BBQ Smoked Meat... I look forward to learn more about your experiences and learn from your knowledge.. I also look forward to hearing from any entrepreneurs or others with ambitions in the region... Thank you in advance.  Brgds Bill


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. You can find anything you want here regarding smoking. Good luck on you search here.

Please share your experincies with a QVIEW now and then.

Good luck, Ron


----------



## erain (Aug 9, 2008)

welcome to smf!!!! ck out the free ecourse and read the posts aand you wil find info on smokers, meats, recipies, etc, also any questions just ask and always someone willing to help!!! share a smoke with qview!!!


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

Hia Bill, Welcome to SMF. In addition to lots of smoking know-how here, there's a few pros about who run catering and/or resto businesses. BBQpitstop and JoeD617 have restos in operation that I know of.

Read alot and ask questions...and enjoy!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

WElcome Bill.  I have to say your crazy to live in Asia.  But never been there.  We have beautiful things here: Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders,  Hooters and things like that.  Good luck with your smokes.  They can learn you real good right here.


----------

